# getting into low 14's



## uncleBENSpwr (Jan 5, 2004)

I just got a 93 se-r with 85k. I was wondering what the best way to get into atleast 14.3 in the quarter mile. Im open to nitrous but not forced induction. It has a centerforce clutch currently so what is the best or cheapest way to achieve these kinds of times. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well i dont have an sr20, so i dont know what times this will produce, but make sure you install all the basics first:

intake
header
exhaust
pulleys
advanced timing
and stuff like that, then you should start thinking about nitrous


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

get your BPU'S and a ZEX kit. you should be in the low to mid 14's, no doubt about it.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

How much money you got. I remember a se-r hitting times close to that low na without a full-engine buildup, so thats always a possibility, but NOS can't be beat if you want the times cheap.


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

Lighten the flywheel more
Get rid of excess weight
Viscous box or LSD
VVL motor?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea lose weight, get better at driving, get slicks, and buy nitrous of you are on a budget


----------



## uncleBENSpwr (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You'll also need MAJOR weight reduction for low 14s.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

full bolt-on's on my brothers 200SX SE-R netted him a 14.7. With some weight reduction and maybe some small slicks a 14.3 is possible.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

low 14's are what GA16's should shoot for...an se-r should shoot for low 13's if they are using slicks and nitrous...aim high,(or, in this case, low...hahha)...you will only get as far as you WANT to...


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> well i dont have an sr20, so i dont know what times this will produce, but make sure you install all the basics first:
> 
> intake
> header
> ...


you can advance the timing on a sr20? i thought factory was 15*, i didnt think you could go any higher. oh and if you have nitrous dont advance your timing


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

psr said:


> you can advance the timing on a sr20? i thought factory was 15*, i didnt think you could go any higher. oh and if you have nitrous dont advance your timing



Factory ignition timing on the SR20DEs is 15* +/- 2 BTDC. However, some people have taken it to 21*, but they have to use 93 octane or higher to keep their engines from knocking/detonating.


----------



## Demagogue (Jun 3, 2003)

Most crank it up to 17*


----------

